# Pyramid Clock



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Along with watches I've acquired several Seiko clocks, the most recent being this:



it's brand new and came with all the packaging, instructions and warranty card from when it was purchased in 1986 from Selfridges in London.

It's a bit smaller than I'd thought (approx. 3.25" cubed) but is really very nice.



the time display and setting buttons are on the underside:



which would seem a bit daft!!

However, this little clock has a secret (as all good pyramids should have). Pressing the silver top causes the clock to beep and then speak the time, in true speaking clock fashion (no pips).

Having recently seen The Pyramid and Exodus films at the cinema, this little find was quite appropriate.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Brilliant........................ :thumbup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

This is right up my street, and Seiko to boot rather than a cheaper Chinese model. I have two talking clocks, both of which provide both the time and the temperature. One is shaped like a flying saucer and you press the silvered centre to start the clock talking. Like your clock, this has an LCD display and buttons underneath. My second talking clock is shaped like an apple and has an LCD panel on its side.

I am really interested in more modern clocks - from post-War to now - and yours is brilliant, especially as we have an accurate date of when it was purchased


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This was given to me In 1989 for 20 years service and I have only replaced the battery 2 yes 2 times to date

Not the same as yours but a great Pyramid clock. Some say the pyramid shape have mystical powers.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Couple of fascinating clocks folks. Must put on my wish list....

Mike


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice, missed out on one of these a while back but that one is in far better condition. Brilliant find.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I like those, My wife has something similar that's been her bedside clock forever, still talks well with no crackle





wook


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, chocko, that's a beauty. I envy you that one, but I am always on the lookout for interesting quartz clocks, so you never know. So that's two interesting pyramid clocks shown on the forum and I also rather like the Seiko clock shown by wookie. It has a certain vintafe radio look about it and I would certainly grab one of those if I see one for a reasonable price. Today, I went a bit mad and bought a Victoria and Albert mechanical reproduction of a Marie Antoinette clock in porcelain and othjer metals. It cost me and Kris Â£50 but it works beautifully and the chime is a treat.


----------



## blackwatch (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------

